# How to stop torrent



## wiz_heero (Mar 22, 2010)

Good day!

 i have a problem in our office my office mate wont stop using torrent and downloads everyday, there is a way to block it or software to stop torrent from downloading? thanks

were using linksys wrt54g router


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

ah, great.


unfortunately torrents are a bitch to stop - you need some kind of smoothwall/filter PC to stop them, and even then it just tends to slow them a lot, and not stop them entirely.

Your only real option is to get the boss to stop him.


----------



## newmodder (Mar 22, 2010)

i read there might be a setting in the router settings called catchall, with one click it will block all p2p apps.but i believe it is not a feature on all linksys routers.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

newmodder said:


> i read there might be a setting in the router settings called catchall, with one click it will block all p2p apps.but i believe it is not a feature on all linksys routers.



i tested many features like that over the years, especially when i had my net cafe. they tend to not work very well - they'll change utorrent from giving a green 'ok' signal, to saying its port blocked - but that doesnt help much, as all the connections are still trying to get made (causing lag problems in the router), and the torrents still get through with encrypted packets just at a much slower rate.


----------



## naoan (Mar 22, 2010)

Block his ip or mac to oblivion but I guess that's counter productive in office environment... Or make a restricted windows account on his pc where he can't install any software without permission.

You can also resort of using proxy, this require additional hardware (computer) however.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 22, 2010)

I would set up administrative blocks for the use of most torrent apps, maybe even from using .torrent files at all if that is possible (I just started my active directory classes so my understanding there is limited).

On my parents PC because my dad wouldn't stop downloading virus porn, I made a script that deletes 'limewire.exe' every few minutes.  You could make one that deletes his utorrent on log-on, etc.

Being admin is fun.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

lol best way, set all the firewalls on his PC to block his torrent program  use an antivirus/firewall like kaspersky that needs a password to change settings so he cant undo it


----------



## qubit (Mar 22, 2010)

This is happening at work, right? Technical measures aren't needed: this stuff qualifies for a disciplinary. This kind of thing is outlawed in the do's and don'ts at my place, for sure.

It shouldn't be too hard for management to nail him with the evidence: there's lots of methods, such as logging software on the PC, on the Active Directory server (ie tracking activity by login account) CCTV or just catching him in the act by the boss.


----------



## arroyo (Mar 22, 2010)

If you have tomato firmware on that router you can block Bit Torrent easily. Just go to access restriction and give only ability to use port 80 on your mates MAC ADDRESS. More info:
http://prasys.co.cc/2008/08/how-to-configure-qos-for-tomato-firmware-part-2/


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 22, 2010)

Perhaps you should be discussing whether he should be working there if he cannot restrain from downloading stuff. Finding a technical solution for a a problem with his mentality is not logical.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds like someone needs to inform his boss what he's doing. Simple as that.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

one option, watch this

Note the part with the mallet/cricket bat.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 22, 2010)

It sounds like this co-worker is also some type of friend too and the op doesnt wanna get him fired. I could be wrong.


----------

